# Anybody here make brass leather stamps?



## Capt Quirk (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm shopping around for a brass logo stamp/branding iron. Just the head part is needed, I can find a threaded rod for the shaft/handle. I can provide the logo art, which I'd like concave, to leave the area raised on the leather, and a simple line of text underneath for my web address. That can be raised.


----------



## clw3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I don’t know any individuals who have the right equipment to make stamps. I got my stamp here http://www.henryaevers.com 

It’s made of brass for leatherwork only. I get a clean mark with it. I haven’t tried using it as a hot stamp yet, but I bet it’s going to work nicely for that as well. 

They also make hardened steel stamps.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 29, 2016)

clw3 said:


> I don’t know any individuals who have the right equipment to make stamps. I got my stamp here http://www.henryaevers.com
> 
> It’s made of brass for leatherwork only. I get a clean mark with it. I haven’t tried using it as a hot stamp yet, but I bet it’s going to work nicely for that as well.
> 
> They also make hardened steel stamps.



Thanks, trying to look into him now.


----------

